# The devil preys on idle hands



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Well it’s Sunday and that’s the day we like to relax around here. But as they say the devil preys on idle hands, and we don’t need anymore help getting into trouble so time to get some work done around here. 

Started rolling my fattie at 1030ish. 







Basic pizza fattie. Can’t go wrong with these. Milf Italian sausage, covered with red pepper flakes, sauce, and cheese.






Some yellow bell pepper, onions, and jalapeños added.






Pepperoni added.






More cheese. Can’t have enough cheese on a pizza fattie. 






Rolled up.






Rolling the log and bacon weave together.






Fattie wrapped and into the fridge to set up a bit while I get the smoker going.

Started a chimney for the wsm and while it was warming up I started cutting some of the 3 1/2 acres of grass I have to cut around the ranch. 

Now @smokingal taught me to start 10-12 coals for the wsm to get it going about 225 and that’s proved to be great advice so far! Thanks Al! But I wanted to run the wsm hotter today because I’m smoking a half chicken and a fattie! So I went with 17 coals. No real scientific reason for this, just figured a few more coals would help it run hotter.

With all vents open, and 17 white hot coals in the middle of the wsm I kept on cutting the lawn. Half hour later we’re at 315. Works for me so time to get the meat on! 






Hot coals meet the apple wood and charcoal!






About half hour in and the chicken and fattie are taking on some color.






While the smoker is doing its thing I finish up some grass mowing,
And start the pickle brine! 






Had enough cumbers to do 12 jars on this day. All sweet/hot.






Experimented with a few jars. It’s one had a dried habanero from last years garden. A few more jars have dried ghost peppers from last year. Should be interesting! 

After the pickles, went out and did some water work with scout. Hasn’t rained here in a while and the water level is way down. 






Scout doing some water T in super champion pond.

About 2 hours in and the smoke was about done. Best I can tell the smoker ran between 275-315 the whole time. I was all over so I had no time to babysit it. 






Dinner off the wsm!






Decent looking fattie. Getting ready for this years fattie contest so all the practice I can get helps. 






Cut into delicious fattie slices!






Gooey top shot! Turned out pretty good!






Chicken came out pretty good as well! I love chicken on the wsm! 






After dinner scout and I were back at it doing some land blind work. We have a month to get ready for the hunt tests so we’re training hard!

Busy day at the ranch. No free time to get into trouble! That’s a good thing! Finished off the day with a few bourbons!

Hope y’all had a great weekend! Thanks for looking! 

Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2018)

That's one fine looking fatty and chicken Scott. Nice job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Lmao! Just noticed I used milf Italian sausage instead of mild Italian. Oh well, wife bought it.... must have been on sale!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Chris! Really stating to like this wsm.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

> Basic pizza fattie. Can’t go wrong with these. Milf Italian sausage, covered with red pepper flakes, sauce, and cheese.


Oh my, sure as shooting you were busy.
And it all looks fantastic!
That Fatties looks great, as does the chicken.
But them Pickles!
Hot, Hotter and Hellfire, mmmm, they sound sweet/spicy al'right.
I'm having some great juvenile giggles over your typo...  MILF Sausage...  Bwahaha!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2018)

Holy cow you were a busy boy!
That is one good looking meal!
And that fattie looks like a winner to me!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Ishi (Jul 30, 2018)

Busy day you had! Looks great and thanks for posting!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Chile, 

I was giggling to... maybe one day I’ll grow up. Maybe...

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Al, 
Thanks! Busy for sure! Getting the hang of the wsm. I’m really liking the chicken on it a lot! 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks ishi!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Chile,
> 
> I was giggling to... maybe one day I’ll grow up. Maybe...
> 
> Scott


Ya know what they say... I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2018)

Real great looking meal there and able to play with mans best friend while waiting.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

Scott That looks great still on my list. LIKES
Richie


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Ya know what they say... I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up.



Yes sir!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Richie! Can’t go wrong with a pizza fattie!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Appreciate it warren. 

Working with scout 6 days a week gearing up for this falls tests. Hard time finding time to do much else. 

Scott


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 30, 2018)

I am wore out just reading about your day!

Great meal, I bet Scout and you both slept like babies last night.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Pete!

Yeah scout was pretty tired. While I was watching tv around 11pm last night she was dreaming, and yelped so loud she actually woke herself up! Lol! 

Scott


----------



## mattkm (Jul 30, 2018)

That fattie looks amazing!  I'm hoping to try my first pizza fattie this coming weekend.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 30, 2018)

Can it get any better than this?
I don't think so.
Wonderful Day, Wonderful Food, and a Wonderful Friend, Scout. :D


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2018)

All looks great . That sure was a plump chicken . Just rescued a cattle dog border collie mix . Fun to work with . 
Someone is gonna wonder about " milf sausage " and do a search ,,,


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Matt,

Pizza fattie is the way to go! Easy as can be and the bacon and sausage are already pizza toppings! 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Appreciate it sonny! 

Fine Sunday indeed!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Lmao chop! I wonder what google will pull up?!?!? 

I buy all my chickens off the farmers so they are all locally raised, no antibiotics, no steroids, non gmo, yada yada yada. It makes a difference. And chicken on the wsm is becoming one of my favorite meals!

I’ve seen some really great border collie frisbie dogs! Go buy one!

Scott


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice cook, everything looks delicious. Scout looks like a fine dog in prime shape. Thanks for sharing.

George


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Appreciate it George!

Scout is almost 3 and she’s definitely in her prime as far as shape. Give me one more year and she’ll be in her prime as far as hunting knowledge! 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

I'll admit when I see a Pup of any kind, they beat the food..

And I strongly suggest not googling Milf sausage when at work. I don't imagine the results will be Safe for work or children LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Lmao tom!!! I’ll keep that in mind when I’m bored at work. 

Scout surely appreciates the compliments. She’s been working real hard the last few months. Hopefully she’ll have some hardware to show off soon. Long way to go, but it’s fun getting there. 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lmao tom!!! I’ll keep that in mind when I’m bored at work.
> 
> Scout surely appreciates the compliments. She’s been working real hard the last few months. Hopefully she’ll have some hardware to show off soon. Long way to go, but it’s fun getting there.
> 
> Scott


I should let you have my Shep for a bit, see if you can train her to close doors, not just open the darn things! ;)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Scout will fetch me a water or juice from the basement but I ever taught her to open the fridge door so no beers. She doesn’t need to know how to open the fridge. Teaching her that is like opening Pandora’s box....


Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Scout will fetch me a water or juice from the basement but I ever taught her to open the fridge door so no beers. She doesn’t need to know how to open the fridge. Teaching her that is like opening Pandora’s box....
> 
> 
> Scott


My dog taught her self how to open doors. She knows what door knobs are. She's opened car doors a few times too..but no concept of closing them. LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

I like it! Dog has manners if it’ll open a door for you! Tie a towel to the knob and teach him how to close it.

Scott


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 30, 2018)

Damn that looks great! Points on that smoke for sure!

That MILF sausage was amazing I bet lol


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Jul 30, 2018)

That fattie looks incredible I am going to have to do one in the upcoming weeks.  Since I have been on here y'all have inspired me and now I wish I had the spare change to get my smoker built.  At least that won't be to far off


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Lol vol! 

It wasn’t bad.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

You can make a fattie on your grill no problem luvsbbq. Done it plenty of times on vacation.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I like it! Dog has manners if it’ll open a door for you! Tie a towel to the knob and teach him how to close it.
> 
> Scott


She doesn't open them for me..more like 4 AM she barges into my room and jumps on my bed and lands on me :)


Also for Fatties I gotta say if you use a MES..you might wanna put it on a grill after; they don't crisp up well on it. I would say at least with a MES you might consider a trip to the grill to crisp the bacon!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> She doesn't open them for me..more like 4 AM she barges into my room and jumps on my bed and lands on me :)
> 
> 
> Also for Fatties I gotta say if you use a MES..you might wanna put it on a grill after; they don't crisp up well on it. I would say at least with a MES you might consider a trip to the grill to crisp the bacon!



Agreed! I have a few mes 40’s and you really need to finish them on the grill or in the oven. 275 isn’t hot enough to crisp that bacon.

Dog wants to sleep in the bed tom!

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 31, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Agreed! I have a few mes 40’s and you really need to finish them on the grill or in the oven. 275 isn’t hot enough to crisp that bacon.
> 
> Dog wants to sleep in the bed tom!
> 
> Scott


I've considered just a brief blast with a blow torch.. LOL

And yah ..she mostly sleeps where she wants! She's a big girl at 90 pounds!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Tom,

I almost always use my propane, or map torch to hit the bacon on all my fatties. Works great! 

Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 31, 2018)

HBR, Awesome smoke and a great looking plate sir !  like


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks crazymoon! I appreciate it.

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 31, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Tom,
> 
> I almost always use my propane, or map torch to hit the bacon on all my fatties. Works great!
> 
> Scott


Good to know! I didn't want to fire up the oven because it can be so messy!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Good to know! I didn't want to fire up the oven because it can be so messy!



I’ve used the torch on bacon wrapped loins I’ve cooked in the sous vide as well. I brown the whole thing in a pan first, but I always touch it up with the torch. Works great!

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 31, 2018)

I'll have to try that Scott!


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2018)

WOW, you had a great Sunday.
Everything looks awesome, and you gotta love them yellow dogs. (great look'in pup)
We had to put our 14 yr old M.Y.L down a few months ago and it's still killing us. We're just not ready to jump into another puppy right now, bad timing for duck season anyhow's next year for sure.
Great looking pup and smoke, the hot pickles look awesome......burp. LOL!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Appreciate it fork!

It’s tough losing them that’s for sure. Sorry to hear about your loss. 14 years is a good run for a lab.

We’re breeding scout in the spring so I’ll have another pup to start over with. No rest for the wicked! 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mattkm (Jul 31, 2018)

forktender said:


> WOW, you had a great Sunday.
> Everything looks awesome, and you gotta love them yellow dogs. (great look'in pup)
> We had to put our 14 yr old M.Y.L down a few months ago and it's still killing us. We're just not ready to jump into another puppy right now, bad timing for duck season anyhow's next year for sure.
> Great looking pup and smoke, the hot pickles look awesome......burp. LOL!!!



I'm in the same boat, we put our chocolate down last winter, he only made it to 9 years (the same as our black before that). And, yes, a bit of a bummer for duck season, but I haven't had the urge to get another dog yet either.  I'll probably just get a kayak for this season!
Good luck at the hunt test Scott!  I always had a good time at those, lots of fun.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

mattkm said:


> I'm in the same boat, we put our chocolate down last winter, he only made it to 9 years (the same as our black before that). And, yes, a bit of a bummer for duck season, but I haven't had the urge to get another dog yet either.  I'll probably just get a kayak for this season!
> Good luck at the hunt test Scott!  I always had a good time at those, lots of fun.



Thanks I appreciate it!

My last two labs made 10 years. 

I don’t know where y’all live but If either of you guys are interested like I said we’re gonna breed scout next spring. So a litter in the summer. Breeding to my buddies dog and he’s almost earned 1000 pts! Gonna be selling some real good duck dogs! 

Good luck hunting this season boys! 

I just booked our trip to Arkansas! If you haven’t been down there for duck season I suggest you put it on your bucket list! Great time!

Scott


----------



## mattkm (Jul 31, 2018)

Arkansas would be a dream!  But, I'm from the great white north ( I guess it's probably not too much further than Michigan though!).


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

12 hour drive from my area. It’s worth it! Never seen so many ducks & geese!


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Appreciate it fork!
> 
> It’s tough losing them that’s for sure. Sorry to hear about your loss. 14 years is a good run for a lab.
> 
> ...


Scott, I don't want to hijack your thread but how are you dogs lines?
DAre you going to have all of the clearances done? we can take this to P/M's to save everyone from a few D.D.D's= duck, dog, dorks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Not a problem. PM sent


----------

